# Big and handsome Tyson - 1-2 year old Doberman cross Labrador



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyson is a marvellous Doberman cross Labrador who is coming up to two years old. He was handed in to us from a home who could no longer care for him.























































Tyson is a big boy who would benefit from a firm owner who is experienced in handling large dogs and can provide Tyson with further training. 
Tyson is fine with women but prefers men.

He is a fantastic boy who just wants to be friends with everyone. He is good with other dogs, cats and older children.

In the words of his fosterer, "This great dog has all the basics he just needs good rules and lots of loving!"

Tyson has been neutered and vaccinated. He is currently in South Wales but we home across the UK

Tyson is also in need of a foster home. If you could offer him a foster home, please complete a fostering application and somebody will be in contact;
Can You Help Foster A Dog In Need - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you're interested in adopting Tyson, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't anyone help this big lovable boy?


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Rehomed


----------

